# Fishing Tip Numero Uno



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Get out there and patrol yo waters!!!
A few from my patrol today,




















































L8, Harry


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Harry thats awesome. Looks like you need a camera man - next time call me and Ill take care of that for ya!

I headed up blackwater today instead of towards the pass - looks like I made a wrong turn


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I needed ya, I ended up alone, because my partner was sore from a NOLA trip  We need to get together, and bring flyninja, or whatever his screen name is now.
L8, Harry


----------

